# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF شروحات :  nokia 112 تفليش

## sab_bane

أولا طريقة صنع الكابل لمن لا يملكه     نحتاج      ثم نأخد هذا     و كابل الأيفون    و نقوم بالتعديل حسب الصورة 1   و نقوم بتوصيل المشابك للهاتف     و الباقي على البوكس      Number of Image Files: 3 
Processing Image File : 
 rm837__03.51.mcusw
Processing Image File : 
 rm837__03.51.ppm_m3
Processing Image File : 
 rm837__03.51.image_m3_059P7C4  
AUTO SELECTED DEAD USB FLASHING... 
If Phone Booting does not Start in 5 Seconds,
Then Perform Steps 1, 2, 3 and 4... 
1. Remove USB and Battery...
2. Insert USB.
3. Insert Battery. (Some phones boot automatically)
4. Please Power on phone shortly...  
Infineon USB Boot: F00A1FB300020303010100FF
Sending PBL...
PBL Successfully Sent...
Sending SBL...
SBL Successfully Sent...
Setting Transmission Speed Done...
Flash Chip Manufacturer: Intel Electronics Corp.
Flash Boot Successful...
Unique Data: 02400812A3132814
Original Product Code: 059P7C1
Reading : CCC... OK!
Reading : HWC... OK!
Reading : NPC... OK!
RPL Backup was Successful...
 Plain RPL saved to:
 C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Nokia\Backup\355184051484700\355184051484700_163644.rpl
Certificate Block Saved to:
 C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Nokia\Backup\355184051484700\355184051484700_CERTIFICATE_F0CFEE0F.bin
PM Block Saved to:
 C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Nokia\Backup\355184051484700\355184051484700_PMM_PROT_E5657C17.bin 
Security Code: 12345      
Data Sections : 04
Current File    : rm837__03.51.mcusw
Compile Name: rm837__03.51.mcusw_ebl_psi.fls
Image Type   : Main Firmware
Data Size       : 27266440 Bytes 
Sending Certificate Block
FIRMWARE Certificate Block Sent Successfully...
 Processing Section 01
FIRMWARE Erase Block: 0x40000000~0x4001FFFE
Start Erasing...
Erasing Please Wait...
Block Erase Done...
Preparing Data Blocks...
Data Size: 131072 bytes
Data Checksum: 31B4
Uploading Data Blocks to phone...
Block Write Successful...
FIRMWARE Data Blocks uploaded to phone...
 Processing Section 02
FIRMWARE Erase Block: 0x40040000~0x4005FFFE
Start Erasing...
Erasing Please Wait...
Block Erase Done...
Preparing Data Blocks...
Data Size: 131072 bytes
Data Checksum: 7A82
Uploading Data Blocks to phone...
Block Write Successful...
FIRMWARE Data Blocks uploaded to phone...
 Processing Section 03
FIRMWARE Erase Block: 0x40060000~0x4015FFFE
Start Erasing...
Erasing Please Wait...
Block Erase Done...
Preparing Data Blocks...
Data Size: 1048576 bytes
Data Checksum: EDBB
Uploading Data Blocks to phone...
Block Write Successful...
FIRMWARE Data Blocks uploaded to phone...
 Processing Section 04
FIRMWARE Erase Block: 0x40280000~0x41BBFFFE
Start Erasing...
Erasing Please Wait...
Block Erase Done...
Preparing Data Blocks...
Data Size: 25952256 bytes
Data Checksum: 520A
Uploading Data Blocks to phone...
Block Write Successful...
FIRMWARE Data Blocks uploaded to phone...
 Processing Section 05
FIRMWARE Erase Block: 0x43E20000~0x43E5FFFE
Start Erasing...
Erasing Please Wait...
Block Erase Done...
Data Verification Successful...  
Data Sections : 01
Current File    : rm837__03.51.ppm_m3
Compile Name: package_m3.ppm_ebl_psi.fls
Image Type   : PPM Image
Data Size       : 3146800 Bytes 
Sending Certificate Block
PPM Certificate Block Sent Successfully...
 Processing Section 01
PPM Erase Block: 0x41BC0000~0x421BFFFE
Start Erasing...
Erasing Please Wait...
Block Erase Done...
Preparing Data Blocks...
Data Size: 3143456 bytes
Data Checksum: CE61
Uploading Data Blocks to phone...
Block Write Successful...
PPM Data Blocks uploaded to phone...
Data Verification Successful...  
Data Sections : 01
Current File    : rm837__03.51.image_m3_059P7C4
Compile Name: package_m3_059P7C4.image.fls
Image Type   : CONTENT Package
Data Size       : 15731984 Bytes 
Sending Certificate Block
CONTENT Certificate Block Sent Successfully...
 Processing Section 01
CONTENT Erase Block: 0x421C0000~0x43E1FFFE
Start Erasing...
Erasing Please Wait...
Block Erase Done...
Preparing Data Blocks...
Data Size: 15728640 bytes
Data Checksum: 4D51
Uploading Data Blocks to phone...
Block Write Successful...
CONTENT Data Blocks uploaded to phone...
 Processing Section 02
CONTENT Erase Block: 0x43E60000~0x43F3FFFE
Start Erasing...
Erasing Please Wait...
Block Erase Done...
Data Verification Successful... 
Total Flashing Time (Erase + Flashing) : 00:07:24
(Booting time is NOT Included) 
Waiting for Phone to Start-Up..(Max 150 seconds)   
Scanning USB Ports... 
================================================
             Basic Phone Information             
================================================
MCU Version: V 03.51 06-08-13 RM-837 (c) Nokia            
IMEI Plain : 355184051484700
IMEI Spare : A355184051484700
IMEI SV    : 33551840514847020F
IMEI (2nd) : 355184051484718
IMEI Spare : A355184051484710
IMEI SV    : 33551840514847120F
Phone Model: Nokia 112
Category   : Entry Phone
Phone Type : RM-837 
================================================
            Extended Phone Information           
================================================
Product Serial Number: CEFB253AH
Product Code         : 059P7C1
Module Code          : 0205175
Basic Production Code: 059K3X6
Long Production SN   : 0
PPM SW Version       : V 03.51 06-08-13 RM-837 (c) Nokia             M3
BT MCM Version       : 19b5-22012
MCU SW Version       : V 03.51 06-08-13 RM-837 (c) Nokia
HW Version           : 1100
RFIC Version         : 68
LCD Version          : TPO
Content Pack Version : Content: m3_059P7C4 V 03.51 06-08-13 RM-837 (c) Nokia
Bluetooth ID         : 34:C8:03:9D:55:7B
CS Type              : GSM900, GSM1800 
  ********** SIMLOCK INFO  ********** 
CONFIG_DATA  : 0010100000000000
PROFILE_BITS : 800000000004000B
ASIC         : 11
PROVIDER     : Default Test Operator
LOCK COUNTERS: KEYPRESS 0/3,  FBUS 0/10 
   Block [1]  1:Open 2:Open 3:Open 4:Open 5:Open
   Block [2]  1:Open 2:Open 3:Open 4:Open 5:Open
   Block [3]  1:Open 2:Open 3:Open 4:Open 5:Open
   Block [4]  1:Open 2:Open 3:Open 4:Open 5:Open
   Block [5]  1:Open 2:Open 3:Open 4:Open 5:Open
   Block [6]  1:Open 2:Open 3:Open 4:Open 5:Open
   Block [7]  1:Open 2:Open 3:Open 4:Open 5:Open 
SIMLOCK_TYPE             : PA_SIMLOC30 (20-digit NCK)
SIMLOCK_TEST             : PASSED
SECURITY_TEST           : PASSED
SECURITY_CODE          : 12345
PHONE_MODE              : TEST 
================================================
          Dynamic Camera Configuration          
================================================
DCC ID  : NI00CS00000401022F03
DCC Ver: 010009
Status   : OK  
======================================================
Selected VPL File:
RM837_059P7C4_03.51_027.vpl
======================================================
Variant Details     : RM-837 MEA_M3_RED_ARABIC_JO
Software Version : 03.51
Product Type       : RM-837
Product Code      : 059P7C4
Variant Version    : 027  
FACTORY SET TO : Full Factory Set
 OK
FACTORY SET TO : User Data
 OK
FACTORY SET TO : Leave Factory
 OK
FACTORY SET TO : Service Center
 OK
FACTORY SET TO : Software Upgrade
 OK
FACTORY SET TO : Production Tune
 OK  
RESET LIFE TIMER TO : 0000:00
 OK

----------


## salihmob

مشكور يا غالي  
و مزيد من الشروحات  
بالتوفيق

----------


## unlock_gsm

شكرا لك اخي على شؤح الجميل

----------


## kareem5584

تسلم يا جميل

----------


## kareem5584

تسلم يا جميل بس أنا بشتغل على الكبل بتاعها بيبقى أضمن وأئمن وجزاك الله كل خير

----------

